# Hanging wall plants?



## ckreef (Aug 29, 2008)

I am looking for a few plants that will hang down from the back wall of my tank. Any suggestions or pictures welcome.Also any care info for these plants.Thanks for the info.


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Creeping fig is a decent plant.


----------



## ckreef (Aug 29, 2008)

I really want something that droops down like a hanging basket. Not really something that will creep all over. Anything like this around?


----------



## slimshadoobie2 (Apr 19, 2009)

you can try some hoya or rhipsalis, i think there are also some peperomia that do that


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

The best pendent plant I know of is Aeschynanthus gracilis 'Jade Pagoda'. This thing is like leaves on a limp rope. From my experience it never even turns up at the ends.










Another very cool orchid that does the same thing but is smaller is any one of the small Bracycladium species like B pilloselum, villosum and B platysepala (below).










These all used to be Lepanthes and are not all that easy to find. 

Another orchid which is usually easier to find is Trichosalpinx chamaelepanthes. It's small also but grows very fast.










One more orchid is Epibator (Zootrophion) serpentinus. It likes a little cooler temperatures but is larger that the other orchids.

I do agree that many Rhipsalis would look good too. Good choices would be clavata, burchellii, compos-portoana and all of the teres species. Some of the baccifera species are good and some not.


----------

